# Natural healing with raw?



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Has anyone tried to heal & re-balance their ailing dogs using raw diet? I suspect many have tweaked raw to make a change or improvement in coat, but have you ever done something *major*-- like given cow or sheep thyroid, raw, in place of Synthroid, or given cow or sheep pancreas raw pieces daily instead of EPI enzymes? Used raw for healing an inflammatory condition, or anything major?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I have tweeked to help my guys. One of the main things is with Chimo. He was diagnosed with the onset of Spondylosis when he was 7 years old. This was about a year or so after he was switched to raw and chicken quarters were a main staple of his diet. I had begun to research different things that cause inflamation. Found out that chicken and poultry skin/fat were major sources of Omega 6 which causes inflamation. So I reduced his chicken 1/4s to about once a week and started giving him more turkey (necks with other meat) and have seen vast improvements. I also feed more fish (albeit canned fish) now which are high in Omega's 3's which are ANTI-inflammatories. Three years later there is very little if any difference in his back xrays and it wasnt really showing any more arthritis.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

YESSSSSSSSSSSS for Chimo!!!!!! This is exactly the sort of story I was hoping to hear. What a super success. How lucky is Chino to have you working so hard for him.







Ratios of 3, 6, and 9 omegas and balance.. I gotta lot to learn.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Well, first there's Sparky the Lab. Had horrible allergies. Owners had tested him out the wa-zoo (by allergy specialists), on all sorts of shots and prescription foods but finally (after over $2,000 in documented vet bills) gave up and gave him to a rescue. I said I would take him if I could switch him to raw.

When we got him he had a very thin coat. The hair he did have was greasy and had the texture of straw. He had open, oozing sores on his chest, scabs all over his body from where he was scratching himself bloody and (this was the worst part) he STANK.

I mean to HIGH HEAVEN stank. We set up his crate in the living room, next to our couch and after less than 5 minutes of him being there we moved him.

You can see his page on our website: http://www.rawdogranch.com/fosters.htm

The changes the diet made were amazing!

And then there's Sadie, the Husky. The changes in her were amazing:

http://sadie.netfirms.com/

And Tessa, my German Shepherd. She was the whole reason we went raw.

She was diganosed with Immune Mediated Arthritis - he immune system destroyed the fluid in her joints.

On high doses of Prednisone she was pain free (which meant she would eat). But they were VERY high doses and the vets told us they would be very damaging and finally fatal.

Without the Pred she was in such pain she would stop eating.

On raw I was able to wean her completely off the Pred within 6 months.

But the one that shows how diet alone can have the greatest impact is Emma the Dalmatian. Her story chronicles her owners 7 year struggle trying to control Emma's Epilepsy. She tried everything - and I do mean EVERYTHING - before deciding to try raw. Emma went from having seizures several times a wekk to having YEARS between seizures!

http://internet.cybermesa.com/~dalcrazy/Emma.html


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Oh Lauri, this is exactly what I was looking for! I am off to read these accounts. THANK YOU!!










I know it isn't deliberate 'healing,' but what also floors me is that I have heard that many seniors beginning a raw diet lose the senior "white face." I wonder how/why that happens? Maybe the toxins in the dry food make the white hairs.. or, they are missing key vitamins and minerals. But, wow. Okay! Off to go read. Thanks again Lauri!


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

Brenna had chronic diarrhea and a friend suggested it may be EPI. I went ahead and put her on enzymes to see if it would help but never did get the blood test. Enzymes worked more than anything else, so I assume she has/had EPI or maybe pancreatitus. (I'm not sure of the difference)

Anyways, I put her on raw and ta-da! All better, nice solid poops, it's amazing! For the convenience factor I tried feeding her wellness core in the mornings and RMB at night...Still no problems. Now I am tentatively (so far so good) trying her on wellness core reduced fat 2 x a day and once or twice a week I'll have a RMB day to keep the teeth nice and clean.

The amazing thing to me is she is now eating kibble with no enzymes, no soaking it into a soupy nasty mess like I had to before. I do mix an egg in but that's about it.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

WOW!! Really? Were you surprised that her condition went away, and her poops stayed normal? Way to go Brenna.. and Brenna's Mom!


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

I was shocked. I assumed raw would help but I would need to supplement with pancreas, but I didn't even need that. After that I was sure she would not react well to the kibble, but lo and behold her poops are still doing OK! I guess it gave her pancreas the break it needed. I should also add I removed as much skin and fat as possible and the kibble she's on is low fat, so that helps a lot.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Keeta's spay incontinence is 99% gone on raw. It wasn't responding to medication, and I was just resigned to live with it. But it went away when I cut the kibble out of her diet, and went 100% raw. I experimented with grain-free kibble, for if fed kibble and no raw, even if only for one day, she's leaking again like a rusty radiator. I'll stick to raw.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you for these stories! The digestive issues clearing up and the spay incontinence-- absolutely amazing!


----------

